
Disney's Plan to Fly X-Wings over Park Speaks to Perception Manipulation Tactics - valiant-comma
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/31249/disneys-plan-to-fly-x-wings-over-star-wars-park-speaks-to-perception-manipulation-tactics
======
ydb
Is this a submarine[1] article? Honestly reads like CIA agitprop regarding
UFOs and the like. I mean, he quite literally says in the subtitle:

> should remind us that seeing shouldn't mean believing.

It's clear to anyone who has done research into UFOs that the whole phenomena
was a US military psyop (I can provide sources if anybody asks). _However_ ,
the new stuff coming out from the community may finally reveal the truth:
[2][3]

[1]
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEWz4SXfyCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEWz4SXfyCQ)
[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco2s3-0zsQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco2s3-0zsQ)

~~~
ksaj
Paul's got a point there. Remember for a while they kept telling us that boy
skirts were becoming the norm. Other than the occasional and very rare
Utilikilt that I saw in one season and never again since, nope, there was no
"norm" attributed to boy skirts.

But they kept hammering at it for a few years, and even had a few male runway
models wearing boy-skirts. You still never see them out in the wild. A lot has
to change before you will.

This is the other use of the term "social engineering." It doesn't always
work. But it is always obvious in hindsight.

